# geopotencial 500



## ruival (19 Jun 2022 às 11:38)

bom dia malta da meteorologia, estou a tentar compreender como se usa o grafico/modelo do geopotencial 500dm para previsão do clima,qual a sua relação com os outros fenomenos (ciclones,anticiclones,etc.) podem apontar-me alguns bons recursos para estudar isto?

obrigado

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2022 às 14:14)

ruival disse:


> bom dia malta da meteorologia, estou a tentar compreender como se usa o grafico/modelo do geopotencial 500dm para previsão do clima,qual a sua relação com os outros fenomenos (ciclones,anticiclones,etc.) podem apontar-me alguns bons recursos para estudar isto?
> 
> obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk





 https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-lm&q=climate+change+500hpa & https://www.google.com/search?q=met...IAdMEkgEDNS4xmAEAoAEByAEDwAEB&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2022 às 14:30)

Anticiclone  Geopotencial mais elevado; Depressão  Geopotencial mais baixo

Anticiclone  ar desce; Depressão  ar sobe

As alterações climáticas podem fixar ou mudar as posições/intensidade das depressões e dos anticiclones.

Isto é uma resposta muito simples. Infelizmente, da minha parte, só em inglês mas se queres recursos gratuitos:









						MetEd: Teaching and Training Resources for the Geoscience Community
					

MetEd: Teaching and Training Resources for the Geoscience Community




					www.meted.ucar.edu
				








						WEATHER PREDICTION EDUCATION
					

Browse through forecasting techniques, weather forecasting short essays and all the  forecasting tools used by the educated online weather forecaster



					www.theweatherprediction.com
				











						Essentials of Meteorloogy : c. donald ahrens : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

A book about meteorology



					archive.org
				











						Weather : DK Publishing : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Eyewitness Companions, Weather by The Met Office



					archive.org
				








						Extreme event attribution: the climate versus weather blame game
					

A Q & A about the science of detecting the influence of global warming on hurricanes, fires, and other extreme events.




					www.climate.gov


----------



## ruival (4 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

muito material para estudar. obrigado pelas vossas partilhas

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------

